# City Shopping Guides: A Compendium of AAAC Discussions



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Given the number of inquiries about recommended stores and shopping opportunities in certain cities, I thought it might be helpful to have a compendium of some of these shopping guide discussions. Here's a start:
*
ATLANTA*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69435
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58611
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65217

*BALTIMORE*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67940
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=745959

*BANGKOK*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55019

*BERLIN*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68281

*BOSTON*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67876
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66634

*CHARLESTON, SC*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69309

*CHARLOTTE, NC*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67969

*CHICAGO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=78986
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68306
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67856

*DALLAS*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=45217

*DENVER*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54524
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67380

*DETROIT*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60384
*
HONG KONG*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60993

*LAS VEGAS*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52959
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47886

*LONDON*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65778
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62897
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56343
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51340

*LOS ANGELES/BEVERLY HILLS/ORANGE COUNTY*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67634
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67076
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69406
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66444

*MADRID*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53058

*MONTREAL*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59520

*NAPLES*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70144

*NEW YORK*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67453 
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51316
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51973
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52016
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48335
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52617
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63013

*ORLANDO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62482
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46146

*PARIS*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50034
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68531
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66919
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62144
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54704
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46370
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=70215

*PHILADELPHIA*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67826

*PITTSBURGH*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56810

*RALEIGH*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=81296

*RICHMOND, VA*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69415

*RIO/SAO PAOLO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72279

*ROME/MILAN/FLORENCE*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69086
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55771
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59380
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59482
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53299

*SAN DIEGO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=69442

*SAN FRANCISCO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68439
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=64670
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58715
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=72936

*SEATTLE*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52781

*TAMPA*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68263

*TOKYO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59212
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=71958

*TORONTO*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67647

*WASHINGTON, DC*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=52712
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55361
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=67930
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=81928

_*Note: For those looking for travel information other than shopping, be sure to visit the AAAC Food, Drink and Travel Forum.*_


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*WHAT? No East Hampton? :icon_smile:*

Thank you, Medwards. Nice work!


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

Great reference check! Now if only someone does the Asian cities.


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Great idea. I did notice that the second Boston thread actually takes me on a DC shoe shopping trip (which is, now that I think about it, fantastic).


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Actually, I'm not sure the shopping here in DC is any better than in Boston, though Washington is a lovely city to visit.  Regardless, I've now posted the link under the correct city. Thanks. :icon_smile:


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

Last time I was in DC, I popped into Sky Valet, where one of the brothers was taking multi-hued dyes to some EGs while a well-dressed gentleman looked on with mild skepticism. After having made my purchase of a Carmina penny and cigar Alden tassle loafer, I found out that he was a member of one of the forums upon which I had heard about the store.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I know that shop. I am sure whoever it might have been was just enjoying the afternoon and your good taste in shoes and shopping. By the way, sometimes when customers are traveling, they'd rather have their shoes shipped directly to Boston. Would you know anyone like that?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

*What, No East Hampton? *
*:devil:*​


----------



## WinstonSpencer (Mar 12, 2006)

Quality work. Thank you sir.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> *What, No East Hampton? *
> *:devil:*​


Just for you!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

medwards said:


> Just for you!


>>>> :icon_smile_kisses: <<<


----------



## BHM Fashion (Jun 1, 2005)

To add to the summary for Boston discussions:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66634&highlight=boston


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you. Sorry that I didn't include it originally, but it has now been added to the links in the original post.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> *What, No East Hampton? *
> *:devil:*​


And this from the New York Times on John Varvatos' new establishment.

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/07/fashion/07CRITIC.html?_r=1&ref=fashion&oref=slogin


----------



## TopCat (Aug 16, 2005)

I cannot believe my excellent suggestions for shopping in Rome did not make the cut....


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Perhaps that was the post was in a thread about a New York store.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*where is shopping in Paris????*

Professor... you left out Paris intentionally!!!!!:devil::devil::devil:

...paris 2 LA


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Would _I_ ever do such a thing? I love Paris.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=50034

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=68531

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=66919

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62144

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54704

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=46370

By the way, I've now added these links to the original post as well.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Medwards,

I tried to edit my Montreal list, correct a typo and add a few items, it would not allow me to edit that post, any ideas?

Great thread to have pinned,
Thank you!


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

If you just post them here, I can make the changes in the initial document as well.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Thank you for compiling this list - very helpful


----------



## pierres (Jun 23, 2007)

MY list for PARIS:
OLD ENGLAND
PURCELL
the RUE MARBEUF ( berluti; cifonelli and kiton)
rue du fbg st honoré
avenue Montaigne (but too many tourists)
bld St GERMAIN
and the Bon marché ( the only french department store, the other ones are full of Japanese)...


----------



## fra (Aug 2, 2007)

*Shoes in Milan*

A totally biased (I am one of the owners of shop and brand) indication in Milan for passionate about shoes: SW1.

Web site (just a first effort with very little English and a limited gallery): www.sw1.it


----------



## gem-fashion (Jan 27, 2006)

*City shopping guide*

here is another good resource:


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

medwards said:


> If you just post them here, I can make the changes in the initial document as well.


A tweaked version of the Montreal review

Montreal City Guide:

Men's stores:

Uomo Montreal: 1452 Peel st. 514.843.5527
Kiton, Loro Piano, Borrelli, Zegna Couture
Edward Green, John Lobb, Zimmereli.

Harry Rosen: 1455 RUE PEEL - (514) 844-1450
Bespoke shop,
Brioni, Zegna, Canali, Samuelsohn,
Armani, Etro, Eton, Robert Talbott, D+G, Arnold Brant.

Eccetera: 2021 RUE PEEL - (514) 845-9181
Canali, Etro shirts, Boss.

Zilli: 1472 RUE SHERBROOKE OUEST (514) 935-3777

Russell's Custom Shirt Makers: 
2175 RUE DE LA MONTAGNE - (514) 844-8874

Uomo Vogue: 1450 Peel st.
Corneliani, they play of the traffic for the real Uomo, which is right next door!

Holt Renfrew: 1300 SHERBROOKE west - (514) 842-5111
Large shopping retailer with micro boutiques throughout.
Hermes, Prada, Burberry, Gucci etc.
There is nothing unique about Holt's, a generic high end shop that can be found in any big city.

Ogilvy:  1307 RUE SAINTE-CATHERINE west - (514) 842-7711
Burberry, Aquascutum, Paul and Shark, Dormeuil, Jack Victor, Hugo Boss.
This shop has lost most of its glory from yesteryear but still has it's niche place in the city.

Georgio Milano: 1176 SHERBROOKE west - (514) 287-1928
Luciano Barbera, Pal Zileri, John Lobb

Henry Marks 1448 RUE DRUMMOND (514) 842-9801
Samuelsohn at a very reasonable price.

Henri Henri, 189 rue Ste-Catharine Est (East)
Old fashion hat shop, right out of the 50s.

Montreal RTW garment makers:

Samuelsohn: 6930 AVENUE DU PARC - (514) 273-7741
The second best RTW suit made in North America after Oxxford.

Tony's Shoes: 1346 Greene ave. Westmount 
Allen-Edmonds, Alden shoes (limited selection, service is hot or cold)

Terra Firma: 705 St. Catherine w 514.288.3708
Allen Edmond, Souix, Bostonian, Mephisto,

Watches and Jewelry:

Chateau D'Ivoire:
Sam, the owner, is a true gentleman!
This is the only place to shop for a high end watch or jewelry. (unless you want Philippe Patek, then it is:
Kaufman du Swiss)

Best shop to take your girlfriend for one of a kind dresses and skirts, designer George Levesque's
Scandale, St. Laurent street, around 3650 or so.

High End Audio:

Coup de Fondre
1110 Bleury st. Deal with Graeme, the owner.
Said to be one of the best audio shops in the entire country, the one US shop that rivals it, is in NYC. 
Disclaimer: This is not my rating, but that of other clients I met in the shop.

Restaurants:

Montreal is a city with plenty of great restos (as the locals call them in slang French), and plenty of mediocre restos that are places to be seen. On average, if you ask for a restaurant suggest, you will be given a place to see and been seen first and fore most.

Suggestions to eat well:

Au Pied de Cochon *Heavy Quebecois meat dishes
Bonaparte *French cuisine
Boris Bistro *Nice outdoor terrace
L'Express *French Bistro
Golden Curry *Indian, small but very good.
Milos *Greek, one of the best seafood
Stash *Polish
Toque *Best "degustation" menu in city
Bronte *Nouvelle cuisine
Chao Phraya *Thai
Ferrara *Seafood
Troika *Russian
La Porte *Haut French

Middle ground:

Cafe Cherrier
Holder
Blue Nile *Ethiopian
Ouzeri *Greek
Red Thai *Thai
A nice place in the Passage du Musee, right after the chocolate shop, the name escapes me at the moment.
Sherbrooke street kitty corner to the east of the Musee.

Suggestions to see and been seen:

Buona Notte
Rosalie
Cavalia
Queue Chaval
Cube
Newtown
Primmadonna

Suggestions for quick but good lunch:

Schwatz Deli St. Laurent st. 
Smoked meat, huge lines at times. Over rated, but worth a quick trip.
Vasco du Gamma Peel street, just up from Uomo.

Best Baguette:
Premier Moisson 
(but generally bad coffee, take the baguette to go)
Pain Dore 
(but generally bad coffee, take it to go)
Can't have every thing I guess, they make great bread.

Best Cheese shop:
Atwater Market, ground level. This shop has great meat too, get some 25 year old balsamic vinegar too and you are ready for a day out and a great pic nic. There is an SAQ (the state run liquor board) across the street and a mini SAQ at the far end of the market near the canal.

Hotels:

The city is full of beautiful small hotels. Stay away from the Sheraton and Ritz. The Ritz is a touch long on the tooth at the moment and needs a renovation (which were said to be starting in March 2008 but have not begun as of yet). It has recently been bought by two Montreal businessmen and we are hopeful that it will return to its glory day status soon.

St. James
Hotel Nelligan
St. Paul
Place D'Armes
Xix Siecle
St. Germain
St. Sulpice

Best streets to people watch:
St. Laurent 
St. Denis
Mount Royal

Worst street to people watch:
Cresent street.
Cresent street has no redeeming value what so ever and should be avoided despite what all the tourist guides may say. It can get a little rough late at night.

Little Italy, located around St. Laurent street just south of Jean Talon,
Dante is a great shop to visit if you like odd things for the kitchen imported from Italy. Jean Talon market is a great spot if you want to stock up on fruits and food.

Mount Royal is a great place to go for a pic nic or just a walk, there are some nice small paths that lead away from the crowd that offer great views to the city.

The park at Cite du Harve is a great place to just relax, have a bottle of wine and watch the sun set behind the city. No bus, you will need a car to visit this spot. Park under the bridge to the Casino.
Avoid the Casino, it is pretty ugly as casinos go, a waste of time if you are are only here for a few days, the restaurant there is over rated, (it did get some good reviews this year, 2007) but there are some good shows from time to time.

Mount Tremblant is very over rated, it is a tourist trap and the charm of the hill is long lost. Don't waste the travel time.

There are many other much better places to visit if you wish to leave the city for a day trip.

If you are feeling very brave and have a rental car, 
Charlevoix, it is God's country, but it is a 3 hour drive. Well worth it if you can. Leave Montreal at 4am, have breakfast by the river where the mighty Saguaney meets the St. Lawrence, spend the day if that is all you can and leave at dark, back in your hotel before midnight.
The peak whale watching season, is late summer.

If you are staying overnight, book anywhere from Baie St. Paul on the western limit to Les Escoumins on the eastern limit. Do not cheat and take the south shore highway and a ferry across, the drive once you approach Baie St. Paul is beautiful, before that point unfortunately is rather boring.

The Eastern Townships are closer, 1 1/2 hours each way and very beautiful also, but not on the scale of the Charlevoix.

Musee des beaux arts, is almost always a good bet, the Musee d'art contemporain is hit and miss, better check first.

The Montreal Canadiens are generally sold out, the new building has none of the charm of the old rink, sort of like hockey in an Imax setting with outrageously expensive beer. God I miss the days when the Molson family owner the team!!
If you wish to drop between 300 and 500 (for the best seats in the house) on a scalper, tickets to a game would be great. A jacket is generally worn by men in the lower seats, or the bleacher seats are cheap, but do not dress well, beer flies from time to time. Personally, I do not see the point in the bleachers, half the charm is hearing the players, having the boards move as they slam into them right in front of you.

Please note that any Cell phone usage while driving is now illegal in Quebec.
$130.00 fine as of July 1st 2008, warnings will be issued until that date.
You may use your cell via a bluetooth, but you may NOT dial a number while driving, holding the phone is considered using it, no text, no e mails.


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Any chance there are Miami threads floating around to be added?


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

*NYC Shopping Map*

in this thread
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=82946


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

*Austin, Texas*

Going to Austin this weekend for a family get together. Only there for one full day on sat. leaving Sunday. Any suggestions for nice men's stores or a good shopping district. Lunch musuems etc..


----------



## darrylcolt (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow. Great work. I'll have to bookmark this thread for when I travel.


----------



## stylieguy (Oct 7, 2008)

any suggestions on where to shop in telluride, colorado?


----------



## rlp271 (Feb 12, 2009)

You may want to add Seoul, Korea to that list. Funnily enough, many of the "luxury brands" have started targeting Korea, because for some reason, Koreans are willing to pay a premium for these "luxury goods." I haven't been here long enough to really know everything, but here's a short list of things I do know.

For good prices (especially with the exchange rate) you can get Church's at around $525 at the current exchange, and that's when there's no sale at Shinsegae department store in Myeongdong. The B1 level particularly. The only problem with this is that the largest imported size will be a US 10 in some brands.

The Galleria Mall in Apgujeong and Rodeo Street (yes, ridiculous, but whatever) are the ones with the brand names that most people here seem to detest, but you can find a good deal now and again. Especially with the current exchange.

Now for tailors, there are two that make MTM that are quite good and speak a bit of English. I speak Korean well, but I use Paris Tailor in Itaewon (for now), because he does a good job. They can have a full suit (or 2 or more depending) in 48 hours in a crunch. Crazy, yes, but they do work pretty much 24-7 in those shops. There is also a place called Seville Row, which I haven't used, but I've heard is good.
Note: these places will sometimes ignore special requests (working button holes, tabs instead of belt loops, etc.) because they work on so many suits. If this happens, they will usually comp a shirt. If they don't, grill them until they give you something. They don't want to lose face and reputation because of one loud-mouthed person foreign or not.

For those interested in better quality, there are two tailors that do bespoke jobs, and do them quite well from what I've been told. Segae tailor (www.segaetailor.com for those that can read Korean) has done a lot of work for Korean CEOs (LG, Samsung, etc.) and Presidents/politicians. This place is near City Hall, which is quite easy to find if you're there for a week, in which case, you obviously wouldn't be buying bespoke. I have been told their services start at around $900 and go up from there.

The other place is in Kangnam, Cheongnam-dong, and it's called Lansmere. Their prices start around $2200 US, because their rent is higher.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

*going to new york*

Hello, I have to go to NYC for a visit, Could anyone help me and tell me when does the nice springtime weather starts in NY? I guess is still cold there.

And also , whan does the horrible NYC summer heat starts? I would like to go just in the middle of the cold and the heat, if that is possible of course

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

What!? No Phoenix?

Thanks for the list though. Maybe if I travel.


----------

